# Final Fantasy XIII sells 1 million in North America



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Square Enix's acclaimed JRPG goes platinum in US and Canada within five days of PS3, Xbox 360 release, becoming fastest-selling installment in franchise history. 










A day after Final Fantasy XIII's March 9 release for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in North America and Europe, Square Enix was trumpeting the game's Western sales potential. According to the publisher, the highly anticipated role-playing game had shipped 5 million units worldwide. That figure, of course, includes the more than 1 million units in day-one sales the game enjoyed in Japan, where it is a PS3-exclusive.

 FFXIII is selling like Lightning.


Today, Square Enix touted more strong sales figures for FFXIII, saying the game has sold through more than 1 million units in North America during its first five days on the market. Though initially announced as exclusive to the PS3, Square Enix said as part of Microsoft's 2008 Electronic Entertainment Expo press conference that the game would also arrive for the Xbox 360 in the West. The publisher did not break down how many units the game sold on either platform.

According to the publisher, FFXIII's opening-week performance has secured it the claim of "largest first-week sales in franchise history." To date, the Final Fantasy franchise has combined to sell more than 96 million units worldwide in its more than 20-year history, the publisher said. In December, Square Enix said that it expects FFXIII to add some 6 million units to that cumulative tally. 

Square Enix did not provide word on the game's European opening-week performance and had not responded to requests for additional information as of press time. For more on the game, check out GameSpot's previous coverage.

[ Watch Video ]


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

That is impressive 1 million in sales in five days.:yikes: I would be interested in seeing the break down for each console.


----------

